# 1.5 inches of growth in a little over 2 months



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

my gold diamond rhom grew 1.5 inches with my growth experimenting in a little over 2 months

here are the pics to prove it. he was 4 inches in the first pic and 5.5 inches in the second pic


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

nice fish (soon to b mine yay)


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

That's awesome!
Nice fish too!

So what was this growth experiment?
What did you do to acheive this?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Sweet Rhom Bro


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

what is this experiment you speak about?


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

nice job


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

this fish is now sold/traded to bob351

now i will try my experiment on his smaller sanchezi not sure how many inches it is yet until i pick it up tonight.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Come on now you can clearly see that the white ruler was not at the end of the fish and also that the actualy measurments on that ruler dont start at its ends!!! You only got 1 1/4" of growth!









Still nice though!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

yeah, probably more like an 1" of growth, but not bad in 2 months.

What have you tired doing differently that anyone else out there?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> this fish is now sold/traded to bob351
> 
> now i will try my experiment on his smaller sanchezi not sure how many inches it is yet until i pick it up tonight.


Are you going to tell us what this whole "experiment" is, or is it a big secret?









Very nice looking rhom, although the 2nd picture didn't fully load for me....
~Taylor~


----------



## lippy (Jan 6, 2006)

What experiment...did you do something different, feed him different what?


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> Come on now you can clearly see that the white ruler was not at the end of the fish and also that the actualy measurments on that ruler dont start at its ends!!! You only got 1 1/4" of growth!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no idea how this fish is supposed to have grown 1.5" between these pictures.. it's clearly not the case imo.









View attachment 92269

View attachment 92270


Smaller picture 3 5/8" - 3/8" = 3 1/4"
Big one 4 13/16" - 7/8"= 3 15/16"

15/16" - 1/4" = 11/16"

Therefore only around 3/4" difference, but I could be wrong.









Why not record things as accurately as possible to keep from misleading other people?


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Look at the rulers!!...
1.5" is what I see...
Besides your measuring from the eye to the meat of his tail...His jaw has matured the fins are longer...
Look at the rulers..are you blind???????

I see 4" and I see 5.5"...



Blue said:


> Therefore only around 3/4" difference, but I could be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Record things accurately???? He's got the fish out of water with a ruler beside it.

Your eye's are misleading, not Dan.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Pat said:


> Look at the rulers!!...
> 1.5" is what I see...
> Besides your measuring from the eye to the meat of his tail...His jaw has matured the fins are longer...
> Look at the rulers..are you blind???????
> ...


even looking at the rulers he has only increased by 1" max.


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

i'm measuring from fixed locations and since it's difference in size and the jaw and tail are so variable I feel fine in what I say and stand by it.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

here you go. I moved the ruler over more on the first pic so we can get a proper measurement. And added lines for your tip of mouth to tip of tail idea.

from those pics you can see he is just over 4" in the first one, and just over 5" in the second one.


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

OK fair enough. The caudal fin is visibly bigger between the two pics.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> here you go. I moved the ruler over more on the first pic so we can get a proper measurement. And added lines for your tip of mouth to tip of tail idea.
> 
> from those pics you can see he is just over 4" in the first one, and just over 5" in the second one.


Good Job.


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

whats ur secret?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

you guys try taking a rhom out of the water for measurements with a ruler and trying to get him to pose beside the ruler perfectly still without freaking out long enough to snap a picture...........

jesus awefully critical of someone who tried to show you guys a measurement its awefully hard trying to do all this alone so cut me some slack

when you guys pull out your piranha and can get it to sit perfectly still while it suffocates and not having it freak out then you can judge me. in the recent pic the fishes body is arched in the middle therefore it loses some of the length......

like pat said you can see in the characteristics that the fish has matured not only gained an inch and a half. the measurements are accurate but the ruler and fish may not be in PERFECT line with eachother which i have already explained.

thanks pat for at least having some faith and a good eye



CraigStables said:


> here you go. I moved the ruler over more on the first pic so we can get a proper measurement. And added lines for your tip of mouth to tip of tail idea.
> 
> from those pics you can see he is just over 4" in the first one, and just over 5" in the second one.


when the fish was completly flat and not arching in the middle it reached the half way mark yes the pic doesnt show it but you can see that the middle of the fishes body is closer to the cam which is why its so shinny because it got most of the flash bouncing off it.

im not going to lie or over exadurate people just TRUST me ok. i have better things to do then lie about the size of my fish on a fish site.......... its like lying about the size of something else if ya know what i mean ..... but in the end it really doesnt impress anyone, which is why i tried to share the truth and some info with you folks but a few people have to get all up tight

just relax friends


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

as for my experiment the person who told me about what i should try to start the fishes growth wishes i not share the info. it wasnt the food tho thats all i will say........ the fish only ate shrimp no other foods so it had a strict diet not an assorted one.

the fish was in a small holding jar for about 3-4 months prior to the experiment, also it goes to show that being in such a small space didnt stunt this fish's growth as it grew 1.5 inches once it was taken out and conditions of the experiment were applied.

high quality living conditions was part of what helped this fish grow. you can take that however you want


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

Alrightly, the grown is right, well within fractions of an inch any way, im the only other one thats seen the rhom at both stages, well since it was origionally mine any way. Now if we take the pic, use ms paint we can simply move the damn fish so it lines up a bit better, the pics not as pretty but you get the damn idea, i didnt do that with the newer pic because any moron can see the center of the fish is arched up in mid flop, so its not as accurate


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

I take it then your 'secret' is dose it with Praziquantel to remove tape worm and then have it on a drip system or atleast a regular water change system to keep nitrates down.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Also...the body of the Piranha has no bend in it or its the same in both pics. s if you compare the reflections in both pictures then they are the same size. And you would also see a drop shadow just below where the Piranha's body was bent.

I have measured many Piranha's out of water next to a ruler. And I know they can freak out a little but they always calm down for a bit. Im not saying it hasnt grown at all, Im just saying you are over exaggerating with the exact amount, and the rulers show this!


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

CraigStables said:


> Also...the body of the Piranha has no bend in it or its the same in both pics. s if you compare the reflections in both pictures then they are the same size. And you would also see a drop shadow just below where the Piranha's body was bent.
> 
> I have measured many Piranha's out of water next to a ruler. And I know they can freak out a little but they always calm down for a bit. Im not saying it hasnt grown at all, Im just saying you are over exaggerating with the exact amount, and the rulers show this!


you tell em craig


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah you must know cause you were here right? not many positive comments have come out of this thread and to be honest it doesnt really suprise me.

some piranha do calm down after out of the water but this guy didnt. he stopped for a total of maybe 5 seconds so i had to align the ruler and snap a pic.......... again sorry i couldnt get it perfect, next time craig can you come help me so im not doing 4 things at once


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Um....why dont we all relax a little. Its just a measurement of a small fish...not like someone boasting about having the largest fish in captivity.

The fish isnt being measure accurately anyways :rasp: The lower jaw is not part of the measurement because of the possible damage to it...and the angle of the open mouth can affect the measurement. It should be taking from the tip of the upper jaw.

What I do see though...is some nice growth on a small rhom. Looks like you are doing something right, keep up the good work


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i was going to guess trickle system with powerhead or powerful filter outlets. nice fish too. i would submit to you that someone with a secret who announces he has a secret is well, not being all that secretive for a reason. very nice rhom though.


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> I take it then your 'secret' is dose it with Praziquantel to remove tape worm and then have it on a drip system or atleast a regular water change system to keep nitrates down.


I also think that this was done using Praziquantel. And I dont think he used any fancy drip system. The meds is what made all the difference. I will be picking some of that stuff up for my GDR and Manny.

Its too bad that you have to be "COVErt" about it and keep it a secret... I would like confirmation on what you did.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

steve1337 said:


> I take it then your 'secret' is dose it with Praziquantel to remove tape worm and then have it on a drip system or atleast a regular water change system to keep nitrates down.


I also think that this was done using Praziquantel. And I dont think he used any fancy drip system. The meds is what made all the difference. I will be picking some of that stuff up for my GDR and Manny.

Its too bad that you have to be "COVErt" about it and keep it a secret... I would like confirmation on what you did.
[/quote]

Yeah, well I have seen him post that he used it, unsure on his water change methods though. Would be nice to see some more info as whether its 1 or 1.5" the growth is fairly impressive.


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

isnt there a pinned thread about growing large rhoms? Unless he's using some waterborne steriod or something of that nature its really no secret, an automatic drip system when coupled with larger feedings as well as strong flow to make the fish use those additional calories is what the contents of the afore mentioned thread indicated as the most common strategy for growing a monster rhom. I hate this whole secret thing, this is a forum in which people come to share their experiences and information about the hobby. I don't mean to flame or anything because whatever the actual amount of growth (there will always be room for error) its obivous that what you've done is successful in bettering the growth rate of a small rhom. I do however wish you would share your info because its my opinion it is the sharing of information about things like this that further the hobby and futher our understanding of these creatures we care for, after all its not a competition right? If you do not wish to do so then that is fine and I really didnt want to make such a long post but my fingers kept typing. Congrats on your proven strategy for growing large fish and I hope it works on this sanchezi.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

I dont think it's really that hard. When I got my rhom it around about 2.75" In about 2 1/2 months he was pushing 4". For the first couple months i would do a 30% water change every 5 days(now i got lazy) with a wide variety of food. Talapia, shrimp, halibut, and silversides and a small piece of beefheart once a month. Now i added cat fish fillet to his diet. I also don't have a paticular feeding schedule, i'll somtimes feed him a small amount everyday then i might skip a day or even two. I also have a powerhead. That's it









My Rhom


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

is anyone going to let us in on what this praza-whatever stuff is and if it'll make my fish healthier? please. i never even considered if they had tape worms.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

dutchfrompredator said:


> is anyone going to let us in on what this praza-whatever stuff is and if it'll make my fish healthier? please. i never even considered if they had tape worms.


Whats to know? Its a theory that these fish maybe get tapeworm in the wild and that will slow the growing process in aquariums. I have not heard of anyone disecting a fish and finding this...but thats the theory.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i'm not asking about the concept, that' s perfectly clear. i mean the ADDITIVE THAT WAS DISCUSSED ABOVE. i'd like to learn a little about that please.


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

google prazipro

Its a medication made by Hikari.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

okay, now i'm on the same page; do you guys recommend giving the ol' p's a one time treatment for good measure?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

dutchfrompredator said:


> okay, now i'm on the same page; do you guys recommend giving the ol' p's a one time treatment for good measure?


I'd say why not? It doesn't hurt them if properly used.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Why not. If it's safe ..


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

This is very easy to achieve,I have gained a full 1 inch in 1 month on a 9 inch red, the red went from a solid 9 inches to a soild 10 inches in 1 month.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

RB 32 said:


> This is very easy to achieve,I have gained a full 1 inch in 1 month on a 9 inch red, the red went from a solid 9 inches to a soild 10 inches in 1 month.


Pygo's and serras are VERY different in growth rates.
I've had MANY pygo's put on an inch in a month.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Pat said:


> This is very easy to achieve,I have gained a full 1 inch in 1 month on a 9 inch red, the red went from a solid 9 inches to a soild 10 inches in 1 month.


Pygo's and serras are VERY different in growth rates.
I've had MANY pygo's put on an inch in a month.
[/quote]
I know they have different growth rates,I can easily achieve what he has achieved and pat I don't think you can grow a pygo a full 1inches in just 1 month this red was 9 inches when I achieved a full 1inch on him in a very short time..


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i had a 5 incher then i put him with 4 bigger pygos(red bellies) and bam hes 7inches within 1 month give or take a few days to do that with a serra is a good feat to accomplish


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

RB 32 said:


> This is very easy to achieve,I have gained a full 1 inch in 1 month on a 9 inch red, the red went from a solid 9 inches to a soild 10 inches in 1 month.


Pygo's and serras are VERY different in growth rates.
I've had MANY pygo's put on an inch in a month.
[/quote]
I know they have different growth rates,I can easily achieve what he has achieved and pat I don't think you can grow a pygo a full 1inches in just 1 month this red was 9 inches when I achieved a full 1inch on him in a very short time..
[/quote]

First of all this thread went from an excellent thread to a very disappointing one because of all the flaming this young guy took for starting it.

However, let me respond, RB32, to your last comments.

Your comments are coming out both sides of your mouth.
You agree with me that Serra's don't have growth rates that are as dramatic as Pygo's. Correct?
You say that it's easy to acheive 1" of growth with Serra's like Dan did. Correct?

And here's where I'm not following you...
While saying it's easy to do that with a Serra, you doubt me when I say it's say it's not uncommon to have pygo's grow an inch a month.

What gives?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

RB 32 said:


> This is very easy to achieve,I have gained a full 1 inch in 1 month on a 9 inch red, the red went from a solid 9 inches to a soild 10 inches in 1 month.


Pygo's and serras are VERY different in growth rates.
I've had MANY pygo's put on an inch in a month.
[/quote]
I know they have different growth rates,I can easily achieve what he has achieved and pat I don't think you can grow a pygo a full 1inches in just 1 month this red was 9 inches when I achieved a full 1inch on him in a very short time..
[/quote]

ok ive taken enough sh*t here............. i have pics to prove my research....... stop talking out ur ass go get a serra take pics b4 and after with dates and then you can preach how oh "i can do anything dan can do better" which is pretty much what you are saying by using your PYGO!!!!!!!!!!! as an example....... its a pygo ur stating facts that every educated piranha keeper knows........ pygo's can grow fast...... and faster then serra's, what you gonna tell us next old wise one? that you should try and shoal rhoms together?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Dan, can you share with us what you did to help achieve this growth? (even if its 1 inch or 2 inches, it is still a good achievement) I would like to know what you have tried that was successful for you.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

at any rate, i guess i'll give prazi pro a whirl just in case my guys are carrying anything that makes them less than healthy.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> ok ive taken enough sh*t here............. i have pics to prove my research....... stop talking out ur ass go get a serra take pics b4 and after with dates and then you can preach how oh "i can do anything dan can do better" which is pretty much what you are saying by using your PYGO!!!!!!!!!!! as an example....... its a pygo ur stating facts that every educated piranha keeper knows........ pygo's can grow fast...... and faster then serra's, what you gonna tell us next old wise one? that you should try and shoal rhoms together?


You need to grow thicker skin if you are going to call what you are doing "research" or an "experiment". It is really nothing of the kind. If you want to speak in scientific terms then you would need to provide a little more proof then some pictures that although they can be used as some reference...even you dispute their validity by the fish bending...or whatever. You are the one making all these claims....you should expect people to pick it apart, especially since you have some mythical method. And really...no one got personal on...however the same cant be said about you.
And I also don't think every educated piranha person would agree with you statement about pygos and serras. After all...you are comparing a rhom which can grow to 24" and a nattereri that will get to somewhere around 14". So while the fish you grew was just a baby...and in the time of its life where it should grow the quickest....a 9" nattereri is at the latter part of its growth where it will grow at a much slower rate. 
I think you need to just relax a little bit...and maybe think before you start trying to educate everyone on this site.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> ok ive taken enough sh*t here............. i have pics to prove my research....... stop talking out ur ass go get a serra take pics b4 and after with dates and then you can preach how oh "i can do anything dan can do better" which is pretty much what you are saying by using your PYGO!!!!!!!!!!! as an example....... its a pygo ur stating facts that every educated piranha keeper knows........ pygo's can grow fast...... and faster then serra's, what you gonna tell us next old wise one? that you should try and shoal rhoms together?


You need to grow thicker skin if you are going to call what you are doing "research" or an "experiment". It is really nothing of the kind. If you want to speak in scientific terms then you would need to provide a little more proof then some pictures that although they can be used as some reference...even you dispute their validity by the fish bending...or whatever. You are the one making all these claims....you should expect people to pick it apart, especially since you have some mythical method. And really...no one got personal on...however the same cant be said about you.
And I also don't think every educated piranha person would agree with you statement about pygos and serras. After all...you are comparing a rhom which can grow to 24" and a nattereri that will get to somewhere around 14". So while the fish you grew was just a baby...and in the time of its life where it should grow the quickest....a 9" nattereri is at the latter part of its growth where it will grow at a much slower rate. 
I think you need to just relax a little bit...and maybe think before you start trying to educate everyone on this site.
[/quote]

a wise man told me to remove my post and send it in PM


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i wont bother posting my next experimental 3 inch rhom progress because it seems to get very little positive reviews, even tho it gets 3 pages of interest............ suprises me there wasnt more positive, i really am


----------



## mblaze420 (Jan 9, 2006)

close this thread.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I thought the whole purpose of the hobby/forum was to share knowledge? 
While 1-1.5" in 2 months is impressive for a serra, whats the point if you dont fill us in?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> I thought the whole purpose of the hobby/forum was to share knowledge?
> While 1-1.5" in 2 months is impressive for a serra, whats the point if you dont fill us in?


but at the same time people should be respectful if they wish to know instead of critisizing every little thing about the pics....... no one must really wanted to know my methods because no one took it one step further in asking me


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> I thought the whole purpose of the hobby/forum was to share knowledge?
> While 1-1.5" in 2 months is impressive for a serra, whats the point if you dont fill us in?


but at the same time people should be respectful if they wish to know instead of critisizing every little thing about the pics....... no one must really wanted to know my methods because no one took it one step further in asking me
[/quote]

I asked.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

also if anyone agrees with GG and doesnt think what i have done is experimenting thats fine by me, its your opinions.

but i used the fish to study different things on to see if it would speed up growth and by trying different things it also means EXPERIMENTING........... with different methods and such.

ive got a 3 incher to study on now and i will switch a few things up and see if it grows any quicker then the last one did.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

dude, nobody's annoyed about the experiment. it's the "i have a secret part". unless you're talking about something out of the public domain that you personally invented, intend to license or patent, or stand to earn money from, no one sees the point of your secret test. getting everyone to try it would certainly validate it if it's legit...........and i doubt anyone will forget you came up with it.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

dutchfrompredator said:


> dude, nobody's annoyed about the experiment. it's the "i have a secret part". unless you're talking about something out of the public domain that you personally invented, intend to license or patent, or stand to earn money from, no one sees the point of your secret test. getting everyone to try it would certainly validate it if it's legit...........and i doubt anyone will forget you came up with it.


thats the thing, its something that is in the public domain....and he never came up with it. So I dont get what his big 'secret' is!

You are trying these 'experiments' on small Rhoms, that are known to grow fairly fast upto a point (probably a survival instinct in the wild) so why not try on something larger, say an 8-11" rhom and see if you get similar results!?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> dude, nobody's annoyed about the experiment. it's the "i have a secret part". unless you're talking about something out of the public domain that you personally invented, intend to license or patent, or stand to earn money from, no one sees the point of your secret test. getting everyone to try it would certainly validate it if it's legit...........and i doubt anyone will forget you came up with it.


thats the thing, its something that is in the public domain....and he never came up with it. So I dont get what his big 'secret' is!

You are trying these 'experiments' on small Rhoms, that are known to grow fairly fast upto a point (probably a survival instinct in the wild) so why not try on something larger, say an 8-11" rhom and see if you get similar results!?
[/quote]

i cant find nor can i afford a large rhom, unless someone wants to donate LMAO

but canada doesnt have many large rhoms around and i cant afford to order one in which is why i am trying different things to grow my own big rhom since i cant find or afford to buy it big already


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT'S GOING ON HERE! everyone wants to grow large rhoms. everyone is simply curious. no one wants to pay for buying or shipping their own large rhom. especially when raising one is so f*cking cool. that's why everyone's wondering. that's all! i think that just about sums it up.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

yeah, but at 3-4" rhoms do (can) grow fairly fast, so its hard to say if its the extra stuff he is doing or just the rhoms natural growth. Its when they reach that 7-8" mark and they slow down that you should try the 'experiment' on, to see if it really helps!


----------



## JPZ28 (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Dan,
I am interested in your experiment and would like some more info on what you have done and are doing. If you don't want to post it up, I understand, but would you mind PM'ing it to me?


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

craig, i agree, that's what i mean by info in the public domain, or right on this site for that matter.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> also if anyone agrees with GG and doesnt think what i have done is experimenting thats fine by me, its your opinions.
> 
> but i used the fish to study different things on to see if it would speed up growth and by trying different things it also means EXPERIMENTING........... with different methods and such.











Look...All I was saying is that no one personally attacked you until you decided to attack the guy about his pygo. If you want to call what you are doing an experiment...fine...but here is what I would suggest if you want to give it some kind of legitimacy. Get 2 small rhoms, the same size, and try this other persons method on one...and treat the other exactly the same with the exception of this persons growth methods. Then after 6 months or a year you can see if it was actually this persons ideas that worked....or just a normal growth spurt from the rhom. I have had fish that went through growth spurts of more than 2" in a month...and then they wouldnt grow for 3 months...but you need something to compare. Just saying the fish grew proves that the fish grew.


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

dutchfrompredator said:


> *nobody's annoyed about the experiment. it's the "i have a secret part".*
> *unless you're talking about something.......you stand to earn money from,*


Lets face it, people are annoyed with the experiment, Dan doesnt want to share the finer details and i dont blame him. If it was me id keep it to myself and continue doing it. Id grow the little shits out and sell them for more then i payed. So in the respect he can make money from this, and by your standards he doesnt need to tell what he did. And really whats it matter? read others posts on here, try what others have done and got sucess from, theres more then one way to grow a Serra, whats so special about the specific way Dan did it?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Lets face it, people are annoyed with the experiment, Dan doesnt want to share the finer details and i dont blame him. If it was me id keep it to myself and continue doing it. Id grow the little shits out and sell them for more then i payed. So in the respect he can make money from this, and by your standards he doesnt need to tell what he did. And really whats it matter? read others posts on here, try what others have done and got sucess from, theres more then one way to grow a Serra, whats so special about the specific way Dan did it?


Look, Dan didnt find this miracuous way to grow Rhoms. Pat got the info from a well know importer of Piranhas in Canada and posted the info on another site. Dan has then used this info to grow the rhom, then come on here with his 'secret' way to grow large Rhoms.

He used Praziquantel to treat the fish for tapeworm. And then kept the nitrates as low as possible by either using a drip system or regular water changes. Thats it, no big secret.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

uh, cichlid canadian (i really hope not french) guy, are you agreeing with me or not? can't tell. i reiterate, contrary to your idea, that no one is annoyed by the experiment. we all try stuff with our p's that could be considered experimenting. you're saying he doesn't have to tell anyone the secret, and i agree; but what the hell was his point starting the thread then? it all flies in the face of secrecy.


----------



## mblaze420 (Jan 9, 2006)

There is no doubt that individual fish will naturally grow at different rates than one another. This is not an experiment. You need a control and varriable. The fact is you had a rhom that was growing at a fast rate. your new rhom may or may not. I have a rhom i purchased about a year ago that has grown from 2-3 inches to 8 in in a year. see it here. So its possible that you had no effect on the fishes growth rate at all.


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

dutchfrompredator said:


> my gold diamond rhom grew 1.5 inches with my growth experimenting in a little over 2 months
> 
> here are the pics to prove it. he was 4 inches in the first pic and 5.5 inches in the second pic


Incase you didnt read the origional post there it is, the point of starting this thread was, drum roll please, TO SHOW HOW MUCH THE RHOM HAD GROWN IN 2 MONTHS, not to validate the experment, not to hold out some secret, not even to inspire others to do what he did, to show how much his f*cking fish grew in two months, he could have just posted that, but then people would call him a liar, so he added pics, then people bitched about the pics since the fish isint alligned with the ruler just right, now the ways he used to grow it, this thread wasnt about any of that, it was about showing how much the stupid damn thing grew, which it did grow since it came from me at 3" so bascially your all







. the pics are there, as much has been told as is going to be, get over it since you didnt get what you wanted to here and some one just close this


----------

